# 2000 GLE altima



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i have a 2000 gle altima im looking to sell the stock rims what would be a good price to sell them for?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

with or without tires?


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

there on there but not in good shape so pretty much with out


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Well,you can get them brand new for 300 bucks each wheel,just to give you an idea­...I'll give you 50$ each wheel,they would be good for winter.I say 50$ cuz they're uuuugly!...seriously though,50 bucks is my offer.


uuh Teh00Alty,00 altima SE-R's don't even exist...just to let you know cuz your profile says that's a what ya got.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

ight that works if you pay shipping, want to talk about it more contact me [email protected] 
if any one else offers better same stands


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

I was just messin' with you.I won't buy wheels in this way,how can I be sure your not some thug ho stole those wheels the night before and how could I trust you to actually send me the wheels after I send you the money...know what I mean?Where the heck is PA Williamsport anyway,I'm in Québec,Canada.Are you a close driving distance?

50 dollars is a great price though,"sigh"


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

lol no thug defently not stolen but i can go on ebay if u trust that ill put them on there for the price and ill accept pay pal and williamsport pa is in central pennslvaina, and think wold i wanna risk sending a product out with out have money for it first i can take pictures if u want


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

_surge_ said:


> I was just messin' with you.I won't buy wheels in this way,how can I be sure your not some thug ho stole those wheels the night before and how could I trust you to actually send me the wheels after I send you the money...know what I mean?Where the heck is PA Williamsport anyway,I'm in Québec,Canada.Are you a close driving distance?
> 
> 50 dollars is a great price though,"sigh"



i know se-r's dont exist. but i bought the "se-r" emblem thats on the 05 altima se-r and put it on my altima 











those stock wheels will get u at least 350 on ebay...


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

thank you for telling me


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Alright buries,go a head and put them on ebay with pictures of all four wheels and if the shipping cost is decent,we might have a deal!..50$ each.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i will list them friday probbly mabye sooner i will post a link here i know bids will start out at 200 dollars and buyer will pay acctal shipping charges, surge u can bid but it will also be open to anyone else who is will to pay more ill probblly run it for 5 days


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> i know se-r's dont exist. but i bought the "se-r" emblem thats on the 05 altima se-r and put it on my altima
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh,I see,...Anyway,what kind of intake is that,,Injen?How is the sound,big difference?..I ordered one from www.customenterprise.comit was an Injen w.a.i.There was a bunch of delays so I canceled the order since winter's coming,but I want to order it again next spring,so can ya tell me if there a BIG difference in (sound) ,(throttle response)?Thanks a bunch.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

OK i have the rims poseted on ebay now i had like 6 people email me sayen they want the rims so check it out it will run 5 days

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8010567921


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice rims. I hope they sell.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=8010567921

45 mins left on rims dont miss out on this great deal


----------

